# Media Share on new Windows 7 PC?



## Pauli (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all, another question here regarding Media Share.

I put together a new Core i5 system with Gigabyte motherboard and I'm not sure how to get Media Share to work with my HR23. The motherboard did not come with Viiv Server and I can't seem to find it anywhere. Do I need Viiv server or can I use WMP for Media Share?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Pauli said:


> Hi all, another question here regarding Media Share.
> 
> I put together a new Core i5 system with Gigabyte motherboard and I'm not sure how to get Media Share to work with my HR23. The motherboard did not come with Viiv Server and I can't seem to find it anywhere. Do I need Viiv server or can I use WMP for Media Share?


Viiv no longer exists. You should see the DVR's on your network, right click on them and enable media share.


----------



## Pauli (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok, thanks Larry. I did get this to work (although I couldn't get videos to play). Perhaps there should be a sticky on this topic


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I recently bought a notebook with Win 7 and it showed up in Media Share without me having to do anything with it. Of course, I had to populate the correct directories in order to view anything, using WMP 12.


----------

